# Best Texture Machine?



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

What's the best texture machine you've ever used?
Why?
How much did you pay?
How far did it pump?

:thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Gotta like that!*

That was done very well. Especially for the cold regions.

:thumbup:


----------

